# Low light plant suggestions - dwarf hairgrass?



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

it might work with hairgrass, just slower.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

moss carpets are always good too.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Starálfur said:


> I'm going to set up a low light, non co2 50 gallon aquarium. The lighting will be around 1.5 wpg. Would dwarf hairgrass be okay in this set up?


In my experience, no. I've tried hairgrass in a non-Co2 environment, and it didn't go well. Moss might be a good alternative, and riccia may be one. I know it grows like wildfire in my tank, but I have plenty of light and CO2.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Lawns won't form in a non-Co2 environment. Even marsilea (hirsuta, minuta, quadrifolia, etc) won't make a good enough lawn without Co2. It's either way too slow or their growth and propagation is stunted. 

The best lawn effect a non-Co2 environment + low-light set-up can do is the moss lawn. Which in that case, you just use flame moss.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> In my experience, no. I've tried hairgrass in a non-Co2 environment, and it didn't go well. Moss might be a good alternative, and riccia may be one. I know it grows like wildfire in my tank, but I have plenty of light and CO2.


riccia doesnt do well without CO2.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

I have grown marsilea sp. into a decent carpet w/o co2. Took a couple months. I had more then 1.5 wpg though (about 2.5). Moss carpets can look good for awhile but they get pretty nasty underneath imo.


----------



## Avalon (Aug 14, 2004)

In an non-CO2 enviornment, I would go with either E. tenellus or S. subulata. Moss might work. Flame moss is really neat. Everything else requires CO2. CO2 isn't a bad thing; you may want to consider a pressurized system to open up your options.


----------



## Yassmeena (Jun 29, 2008)

Check out this sight for mosses. You may be surprised at how much they look like a grass carpet once filled in. In one picture, you see the moss implanted in a plastic netting, probably from a fabric store, and then laid out on the substrate. I am not sure that this can work for all mosses, but it looks like you can get some really nice looking carpets with moss.

I'm not sure where you can buy it though. Maybe you can ask someone here for a trade?

http://aquamoss.net/Moss-List.htm

Edit: check this site too:

http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/galeria.html


----------

